# Oatmeal Drop Cookies



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You forgot the butterscotch chips, to add extra energy to your workout. :devil3:


ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oatmeal cookies sure does bring back memories. Mom's receipt was a bit different, basically what is shown on an oatmeal box, but finding my mothers receipt in her hand writing was very special. I may have posted it here somewhere but here it is again. Phoebe is my mom, long passed.

Phoebe's Original Oatmeal Cookies​ ​ Cream 2 c brown Sugar with 1 scant
C. shortening. Add 2 eggs-unbeaten.
Dissolve 1 tsp soda in ¼ C. boiling water.
Add & Beat. Add 1 tbsp. Vanilla. Beat Add
2 C. Sifted Flour Beat. Now Stir in
2 c. Oatmeal, 1 Cup Raisins, Nuts to Suit
Taste. (1 pk. choc. Chips if Desired.
Drop on greased Cookie sheet & Bake
At 350° until just set.

As I remember she would always put in refrigerator to cool to make it easier to spoon out. The only problem was chasing everyone away from eating the dough before cooking. She would sometimes make a double batch to be sure she had some for the oven.
****************************


I've eaten HUNDREDS of those cooked and raw dough as did all of the neighborhood friends.


Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Its very touching to see old recipes in a loved one's handwriting.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Want to try something different?


Substitute chopped craisins for the raisins. It changes the flavor profile more than you would think.


----------

